
Coronavirus: WHO halts trials of hydroxychloroquine over safety fears - sandGorgon
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-52799120
======
lbeltrame
An interesting critique of the Lancet paper on HCQ is there[1]: whether you
agree or not with it, it is worth a read, IMO. Also here[2] which tells that
it was given pretty late in treatment in most cases (again), hence where it
was basically ineffective.

Personally, since the Minnesota trial results are out soon, I think the WHO
dropped the ball too early. Again, I have no interest in seeing HCQ succeed or
fail, but I fail to see an answer to the _actual_ question that the original
Raoult paper asked.

[1]
[https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1264251404232855552.html](https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1264251404232855552.html)

[2]
[https://twitter.com/stevephillipsmd/status/12638995656542658...](https://twitter.com/stevephillipsmd/status/1263899565654265857)

